# lighted vase



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a picture of a vase of potpourri with lights that my dd made for me several years ago.This must have been a really good string of lights cause they still work!!!!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

what a great idea  The heat from the little lights would warm the oils in the potpourri and send the fragrance out. And you have a "candle" as well as the scent from the potpourri! Do you worry at all about the lights shorting with the super dry pot pourri?


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

When it's lit I always keep an eye on it;(usually when I do dishes;it's in my kitchen).Dd made quite a few of these and no one seemded to have any trouble with them.Keep thinking I should take it apart & put new potpourri in it.One of these days the lights WILL die and then I'll have to.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input there. I think I'll add it to my "gift bag". My MIL LOVES things like this. Super clean house, super tidy. She loves to have the scent of roses or fresh flowers, but doesn't like watching them wilt and die. The cat gets into pot pourri bowls. This looks like it might be something she'd use 

btw, I only asked about the fire thing because I'm paranoid


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I like the vase but I LOVE that table. I'm going to pick up a big vase next time I'm at Goodwill and make one for myself. I love the smell of potpouri.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie made the table.Also have a really thick coffee table that he made from curly maple.Will try and get a picture of it tomorrow .


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

One year I made these with canning jars and they were a big hit.


----------

